# Not-Aus Konzept



## Peter_AUT (13 März 2009)

Hallo!
Ich hätte gerne ein paar Meinungen zu meinem Not-Aus Aufbau gehört:
Im Prinzip besteht die Anlage aus einem ca. 5m langen Förderband.
Ein wirkliches Gefährdungspotential besteht nicht. Ich gehe jetzt einmal von der Sicherheitskategorie 3 aus, was sicher ausreichend sein wird (wird später noch kontrolliert). Dazu kommen noch zwei Serviceöffnungen, die beide 1x am Tag geöffnet werden müssen (Tausch der Datumstempel, dies kann an sich nur bei Stillstand erfolgen) Hinter diesen Öffnungen läuft ein Förderband über Umlenkrollen, wo ein gewisses Verletzungsrisiko gegeben ist.
Meine Lösung:
Ich habe vor ein PNOZ X2.7P einzusetzen. 3 Not-Aus Taster werden 2 kanalig so angeschlossen, das auch ein Querschluss erkannt wird. in diesen Not-Aus Kreis hätte ich jetzt auch noch gerne zwei Sicherheitsschalter für die Serviceöffnungen (z.B. PSEN 1.2p-22), ebenfalls zweikanalig eingebunden. Erreiche ich mit diesen Aufbau noch Kat3? Wäre der Aufbau so OK oder entstehen dadurch irgendwelche Probleme? Danke für jede Antwort und schöne Grüße


----------



## Markus (13 März 2009)

es heist NOT-HALT

wie bist du auf kat. 3 gekommen?
wann wird das kontrolliert? wenn die anlage steht?

ein förderband hört sich in der tat unspektakülär an, aber was ist mit dem stempelzeug, das hört sich nach quetschen und scheren an...

PSEN 1.2p-22 sind ohne zuhaltung.
kannst du sicherstellen dass deine maschine nicht mehr nachläuft bzw. SICHER steht wenn jemand die türen öffnet?


----------



## Homer79 (13 März 2009)

> wie bist du auf kat. 3 gekommen?


Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt, weiß zwar auch nicht wie das mit dem Stempelzeug ist, aber fürn bissl Förderband ganz schön hoch oder hab ich ein bissl Fehldenken?


----------



## Peter_AUT (13 März 2009)

Danke für die Antworten!

An sich besitzt das Förderband keine großen Massen - Bei Not-Halt wird der Antrieb ausgeschaltet und das Ding sollte stehen. 
Der Stempel wird pneumatisch betrieben. Beim Öffnen der Klappe (=Not-Halt) wird entlüftet, somit kann sich auch der Stempel nicht mehr bewegen. 
Ansich werden Gefahrenstellen konstruktiv abgesichert. Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt, auch wenn man sich sehr ungeschickt anstellen müsste um sich zu verletzen.
Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, wollte ich die Not-Halt Kreise redundant ausführen. 
Wahrscheinlich wäre auch Kategorie 1 ausreichend. Da ich diese Entscheidung aber nicht treffen möchte, verbaue ich lieber 2 Kabel und 1 Schütz mehr. Bei der Abnahme wird ein Sachverständiger hinzugezogen, welcher die Maschine abnehmen wird.


----------



## wincc (14 März 2009)

soweit ich weis ( und ich hoffe ihr korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege ) darf in eine not-halt-kette kein türschalter eingebunden werden sondern nur Not-Halt Betätigungselemente (Pilztaster mit Raste). 

Bei Sicherheitstüren verwenden wir meist Türschalter mit zuhaltung aber selbst wenn keine zuhaltung vorhanden ist gehn diese immer über getrennte sicherheitsrelais. Erst diese sicherheitsrelais schalten die Anlage ab


Restrisiko ???? darf das sein? wie hoch ist die verletzungsgefahr wenn man sich sehr doof anstellt?


----------



## Homer79 (14 März 2009)

@Peter_AUT
is ja dann alt auch ne Preisfrage...sicherer ist sicherlich immer besser...

@wincc
Warum sollte kein Türschalter (ich geh davon aus, das er dafür als solches zugelassen ist), nicht in die Not-Aus / Halt Kette dürfen?
Bei kleineren Maschinen bei uns sind Not-Aus und die Tür- oder Haubenschalter alle in Reihe und schalten somit das Not-Aus Relais.
Oder versteh ich was falsch


----------



## MSB (14 März 2009)

Ich finde die herangehensweise irgendwie zweifelhaft.

Vollkommen egal welche Sicherheitstechnik verbaut und welchen Kategorien diese vielleicht entsprechen würde,
solange nicht dokumentiert ist warum man sich so entschieden hat könnte mans auch gleich sein lassen,
kommt dann vor Gericht aufs gleiche raus.

Was dir ein Sachverständiger bei einer Abnahme bringen soll weiß ich nicht,
wenn dann solltest du den vorher einbinden, bevor das Ding gebaut wird.

@wincc
Jede Maschine hat irgend wann unter irgend welchen Umständen ein Restrisiko,
die Frage ist ob dieses im Sinne der Normen akzeptabel ist oder nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Safety (14 März 2009)

*Reihenschaltung*

Hallo, 
die reihenschaltung hatten wir schon einmal hier!
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=174933#post174933
Sehe Dir mal die Beispiele der Sistema an da sind auch Reihenschaltungen gezeigt. Bei hohem Sicherheitsniveau ist eine Reihenschaltung im Normalfall nicht anzuraten ! 

Achtung Werbung:
Wir haben ein System entwickelt, bei dem auch eine Reihenschaltung bei hohem Sicherheitsniveau eingesetzt werden kann. Das ganze ist Einkanalig und erreicht PLe!
Dieses System nennt sich Vital !

http://www.jokabsafety.com/default....ch&mainpage=templates/jokablist.asp?sida=1659

Alle Sensoren werden über M12 Stecker angeschlossen. Alles kann eingebunden werden Not-Halt, Türüberwachungen, LV, Schaltmatten, usw.! Man hat dann nur ein Relais im Schaltschrank!
Werbung Ende


----------



## Peter_AUT (14 März 2009)

Danke Für die Antworten.
Ich werde mit der Sicherung dieser Klappen warten bis dieser Teil der Maschine fertig ist. Danach werden wir die Gefahren bewerten und entscheiden was wir machen. Aus der Zeichnung der Maschine heraus  glaube ich nicht das man sich sonderlich schwer verletzen kann.
Es kann sein, dass ich etwas zu überängstlich bin. Da ich bisher 
meist nur die Programmierung gemacht, nicht jedoch den Schaltschrank geplant habe, fehlt mir hier ein wenig die Erfahrung.


----------

